# Sail newbie in Central Georgia



## ultraclyde (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi All,

Last month we visited a friend's house on the ICW on the Georgia coast. They had a 30' sailboat tied to their dock that was last used over a decade ago and has become a floating dock decoration. We spent all day sitting on the boat drinking while still tied to the dock. Two weeks ago I convinced a retired friend of mine to take me sailing on his 13' day sailer at a local lake. Last weekend I bought a Vagabond 14.

I've been on a moving sailboat once, and held the helm for about 15 minutes. Now I own a boat. God help me.

I'm a DIY person by nature. I'm a car guy and an avid cyclist (road, MTB, and commuting.) I'm a damn good mechanic, know a little carpentry, a fair amount about metal fab, and a pretty good bit about electrical work. But I don't know much about boats. That's where you folks come in.

My end goal? I want a big enough boat to spend weekend (or a week) out on the ICW, cruising, but still trailerable. We also have a pop up camper, and I kind of think of the larger boat the same way - an RV on the water. But first I need to learn how to sail. A 14' day sailer sounds like a great way to do that.

So...expect lots of dumb questions.


David


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

Welcome aboard, Ultra, and congratulations on being a sailboat owner! Sounds like you've got all the right talents, and an awesome daysailer to learn on. 

I remember when I was a kid going to visit relatives in Albany, and sometimes going up to a lake near Cordele and hanging out at their cabin....they had a Sunfish and an O'Day daysailer and we had a ball.

Post some pics of the boat when you can (I think you need a minimum of 10 posts to be able to post pictures....)


----------



## ultraclyde (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks Andy. I'm really looking forward to learning. I've been watching sailing videos on Youtube while I get the minor repairs done on the vagabond.

I think the lake you remember is Lake Blackshear. It's about ninety minutes south of us but it's on my list of places to sail. 

10 posts to post pictures, huh?


----------



## ultraclyde (Jun 4, 2014)

I guess I'll have to start working on posting something.


----------



## ultraclyde (Jun 4, 2014)

So... what should I post about?


----------



## ultraclyde (Jun 4, 2014)

How about this...WHY do I want to sail? I mean besides the whole sitting-on-a-boat-drinking thing? Well, when I was about 13 years old someone gave me a tape copy of Jimmy Buffet's You Had to be There Live at the Fox Theater.


----------



## ultraclyde (Jun 4, 2014)

And I've been a Parrothead ever since. I even played in a JB cover band for a while. But more than that, something about the ropes and the rigging and the feel of a boat on the wind seems to connect with me.


----------



## ultraclyde (Jun 4, 2014)

I've always doing things the manual way and working with simple mechanisms is a source of great joy. I'd rather ride a bike than drive a car when possible. Easier? No. Better? Usually.


----------



## ultraclyde (Jun 4, 2014)

The times it's not better usually involve driving the H*** out of a car - autocross racing or something like that. Pushing the limits of capability and speed, man and machine working together.


----------



## ultraclyde (Jun 4, 2014)

So I guess all those things probably contribute.


----------



## ultraclyde (Jun 4, 2014)

A man and a simple machine working in harmony to achieve something extraordinary, and the appreciation of a slower, hands-on way of doing something. Sounds like sailing, I think.


----------



## ultraclyde (Jun 4, 2014)

And now that I've post-whored my count up to ten, I'll post a pic of my boat in celebration:


----------



## benjamen (Jun 21, 2012)

I do love the post whoring! :laugher

That is nice boat you have yourself. I am jealous. I am learning to sail up in north Georiga, but haven't figured out what to buy as of yet. I have crewed for a few races thus far, so it gives me a chance to sail several boats.

If you head up to north Georiga to try you hand at Hartwell, Lanier, or Allatoona lakes, let me know.


----------



## CatMan22 (Apr 16, 2012)

Welcome to sailnet and congrats on boat ownership. This is a great place to learn about all things sailing related with some really great people willing to help.


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

That is a sweet looking boat, Clyde. And, your post-whoring narrative was probably the best I've seen so far!


----------



## ultraclyde (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks guys. Did I mention I got the boat AND trailer for $600? I'll probably have about $1300 in it, grand total, to get it on the water and that includes replacing running rigging, a brand new battery and trolling motor, and all registrations. I'm about halfway through all the minor repairs needed to splash it, targeting the maiden voyage for June 15, maybe.


----------



## Purple Lizzard (Feb 23, 2015)

benjamen said:


> I do love the post whoring! :laugher
> 
> That is nice boat you have yourself. I am jealous. I am learning to sail up in north Georiga, but haven't figured out what to buy as of yet. I have crewed for a few races thus far, so it gives me a chance to sail several boats.
> 
> If you head up to north Georiga to try you hand at Hartwell, Lanier, or Allatoona lakes, let me know.


Lanier is quite busy on weekends, best time is during the week.


----------

